# Hiatus Hernia problems



## worrybucket (Aug 14, 2011)

HiI'm new here and wanted to tell people my story and where i am now.Ive had palpatations and shortness of breath and also terrible heartburn for 3 years now. Ive seen various cardio, pulmonary and gastro Doctors. They finally a month ago, diagnosed me with a hiatas or hiatul hernia. Ive been taking Nexium and was ok fro 6 weeks on it then became very nauseous, so 2 days ago i brought myself off it and decided to see what happened.Im now 48 hrs off it and my heartburn has come back with a vengence. Tonight its awful, so i ve just taken some gaviscon liquid and i know i will have to lie almost upright tonight when i sleep (or try to)Im so fed up, im seeing my gastro on thursday but i just dont know what im going to do. I have to take something to manage this heartburn, but i cant seem to tolerate anything







Is there a live chat forum here i can discuss GERD with other sufferers?


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

wow iam checked in here today..i get heart palps and have a bad hiatial hernia with gerd..had all the heart tests,but cardio man never said the palps could be from the hernia..i had mine under control for a while but for the last 2-3 weeks i awake in the middle of the night with terible reflux..burns my throat awful,,then the palps start. diet the same as always..whagt is going on..i am so scared of a heart attack,keep thinking what if these are heart symptoms??


----------



## DWalla (Aug 30, 2007)

knothappy said:


> wow iam checked in here today..i get heart palps and have a bad hiatial hernia with gerd..had all the heart tests,but cardio man never said the palps could be from the hernia..i had mine under control for a while but for the last 2-3 weeks i awake in the middle of the night with terible reflux..burns my throat awful,,then the palps start. diet the same as always..whagt is going on..i am so scared of a heart attack,keep thinking what if these are heart symptoms??


I've read on several sites that heart palpitations can be caused by a hiatal hernia. Something to do with the extra pressure of the stomach above the diaphragm coupled with the pressure on the vagus nerve. I'm no doctor... so I'd find out for sure. Oh... anxiety absolutely can cause heart palpitations... I've had anxiety attacks because of some of the GERD symptoms before and it definitely caused heart palpitations.


----------



## gasgurl (May 28, 2012)

I've had panic attacks and GERD now for quite some time. I too am experiencing some bloating and gas right now and nausea. Will have it checked soon but yes more than likely it's a serious bout with GERD. You may want to see if you have a panic disorder or Anxiety attacks. It's a process to get it all regulated but think we will be o.k.


----------

